

P2P banks, 1 line of code - joshwprinceton
http://blog.dwolla.com/person-to-person-for-banks-in-a-line-of-code/

======
gfunk911
Not sure why all the comments here are harping on the "one line" thing.

The point is that you can transfer money with one command and no pre-existing
state. That's pretty great.

~~~
lisper
And no security. That's not so great.

EDIT: What I mean by this is that if you give me your account number so that I
can deposit into it, then I can also withdraw out of it (not through the
Dwolla API, but trivially by other means -- see
[http://perimetergrid.com/wp/2008/01/01/checks-the-most-
dange...](http://perimetergrid.com/wp/2008/01/01/checks-the-most-dangerous-
transaction/))

~~~
Firehed
It's a problem with ACH in general. However, debits from consumer accounts
(or, more accurately, those initiated with a "PPD" code) can be refuted for
something like two years.

By submitting a file straight to the networks, I could also debit a
nonexistent account for $20m and have it show up in my account the next
morning. Wouldn't hang around for long though.

~~~
lisper
You can always refute it. Whether you'll get your money back or not is an
entirely different matter. The consumer protections on ACH are much weaker
than credit cards, so it's pretty much up to the discretion of your bank.

~~~
zende
It's not that their that much weaker. You have 60 days as an individual to
dispute a debit, but it's seriously painful. You will likely have to go into a
branch and fill out a physical document. In comparison, Amex has a link that
says "dispute" next to each transaction.

------
shousper
Is anyone else annoyed at the mix of parameter naming conventions, or is it
just me? (e.g. client_id, emailAddress, client_secret, firstName).

~~~
paulnechifor
If by mixing conventions you mean careless foul practice of trying to please
everyone by partially satisfying all of their preferences which only ends up
annoying them all, then I am certainly against it. But, if by mixing
conventions you mean the joyous unsegregated joining of every person's vision
into a creation that is greater than the sum of its parts, then I am certainly
for it. This is my stand. I will not retreat from it. I will not compromise.

~~~
drhouse_md
What an insufferably obnoxious response.

------
Zombieball
I've got to remember this marketing spin. "A curl to an http endpoint with a
plethora of parameters" == Only 1 line of code!

~~~
RegEx
It's similar to many jQuery plugins I've seen. "LOOK, you can do all this with
one line of code!"

    
    
        $("#mydiv").someplugin();
    

But then they show all the HTML adjustments you have to make to get the plugin
functioning. Just tell me straight!

But, credit to the author, I always like seeing how people use the command
line to accomplish things. One day, I'd like to make a "get_subs" command that
orders Jimmy Johns for me.

------
jamoes
It's not really "P2P" if it's going through a central authority...

~~~
NegativeK
P2CA2P?

If only "2CA" was an identity.

------
sejje
Conveniently arranged here in our article in 15 lines!

------
Hansi
How is this different from saying that communication via Switft messages is
really only one line of code at the end that's important?

------
felipelalli
I prefer Bitcoin

------
deweller
I'm waiting for someone to create a service on top of this. Think Stripe for
ACH transfers.

I badly want to use this but the required BSA/AML and CIP compliance are too
much for my startup. I would gladly pay someone to handle this compliance and
just let me call an API.

~~~
mahmoudimus
Balanced is discussing this here: <https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
api/issues/2>

We're thinking we'll have a beta in a few weeks time.

------
alttab
1\. Create fraudulent product page with billing form.

2\. Add 1 line of code

3\. ...

4\. Profit!

------
DerCed
"No, at this time Dwolla is only available for use within the United States."
That is unfortunate, would have liked to try it out.

------
hayksaakian
1 line of code in marketing speak.

------
shtylman
yay, easier fraud and still no guarantees against chargebacks or merchant
protections

------
utunga
Looking for where someone mentions <http://www.opentransact.org> but can't
find it so I'll mention it.

------
martinced
Bruce Schneier would be proud.

It's good to see the world catching up and putting the emphasis on security.

[/sarcasm]

------
joshguthrie
Because curl and a command line with 13 "arguments" is so much easier to use
than a website.

~~~
EvanAnderson
Because writing a program to simulate a person using a web site is so much
easier to do than calling an API.

